# NIK Software



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2011)

NIK Software has a black Friday special going on now until November 28. There are two bundle versions; one bundle for Photoshop, Photoshop Elements, Lightroom, and Aperture; and the other version for just Lightroom and Aperture. Both versions consist of all six plug-ins the company makes; Dfine 2.0, Viveza 2, HDR Efex Pro, Color Efex Pro 4, Silver Efex Pro 2, and Sharpener Pro 3.0. The Photoshop inclusive version costs $399.95 (normally $599.95) and the Lightroom / Aperture version costs $199.95 (normally $299.95). I have been looking at getting the HDR Efex Pro and the Silver Efex Pro 2 for a while now, and I'm glad I waited. Buying just those two programs alone would come to over $300.00. I just bought the Lightroom / Aperture bundle for $199.95 and now will have all of the plug-ins the company makes. Far cheaper than buying them individually. 

This is a good deal, as I have been waiting for something like this from NIK Software to make my purchases. Just thought I would pass this on in case others had not heard about it. 

http://www.niksoftware.com/index/usa/entry.php


----------



## distant.star (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually, I was hoping for much better.

I've been lusting after the Silver Efex Pro2, but the discount is only 20%. I can get 15% off anytime.

So now my decision is to just take the 20% or give up the discount in return for a lot of additional software I might or might not use.

I've been using a trial version of Silver, and it's great.

That's my weekend decision!


----------



## EELinneman (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you will get a 15 or 20 percent discount anytime by attending one of their online seminars or checking Ron Martinson's site. Their software is excellent, uses a pretty consistent interface and methods for the control points and saves me a ton of time. I'm really happy with the capability and stability of their various modules. The online seminars have some excellent examples of how to use their tools. Highly recommended. I think I took about 15 of them when I was rehabbing a knee.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, EE. You made the sale!

I got the set. If nothing else, I get a lot to play with.


----------



## 92101media (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually the regular pricing for the Nik Complete Collection plug-ins for Aperture & Lightroom on B&H is $220, and $400 for all apps, so the 'sale' pricing was only $20 cheaper for A&L, and no cheaper at all for all apps. So, while the Nik software is highly regarded, it wasn't really much cheaper during the sale than regular prices.


----------



## Chewy734 (Dec 2, 2011)

I love Silver Efex Pro 2... I use it for all my B&W needs.


----------

